# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλέφωνο σε υπάρχον εγκατάσταση !!!

## lefteris251

Καλημερα σε ολους μια ερωτησουλα...μενω στον 4ο οροφο και δεν εχω θυροτηλεφωνο η υπολοιπη εχουν στο σπιτι τους θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω να βαλω να θυροτηλεφωνο στο διμο μ σπιτι και να το προσαρμώσω στην υπάρχουσα εγκατασταση...και επισης για να γλιτωσω καλωδια να μου πειτε αν  συνηθως τα υπαρχον καλωδια ειναι χτιστα η μεσω μποατ κατεβαινουν κατω? (γιατι σκεφτηκα να τραβηξω καλωδιο μεχρι το μποατ που βρισκεται στισ σκαλες).

----------


## cards44

καλησπέρα , πιθανόν να πετάξεις καλώδιο (αν δεν έχει κάμερα νομίζω είναι 5 ή 6 καλώδια \ πολύκλωνο) δές αν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει όμως και το υπάρχον μοντέλο + ένα επιπλέον .
αν ναί πέρνεις μόνο το ακουστικό του διαμερίσματος & εγώ θα πήγαινα σε ένα  διπλανό διαμέρισμα (καλός γείτονας) και θα κοίταγα την συνδεσμολογία ( ή θα εύρισκα το manual )

----------


## briko

Το να βρεις τα κοινά καλώδια της πολυκατοικίας είναι εύκολο. Η στον όροφο σου η στον κάτω θα υπάρχουν . αυτό που όμως δεν υπάρχει είναι το αποκλειστικό καλώδιο του διαμερίσματος –λέγεται επιστροφή- και πάει από την είσοδο (μπουτονιέρα ) στο διαμέρισμα και χρησιμεύει για το χτύπημα του κουδουνιού.

----------


## geo1973

οπως τα λεει ο προλαλησαντας...ενας αλλος παραγοντας ειναι αν ειναι καποιο σοβαρο μοντελο της αγορας και υπαρχει ακομα, και επισης αν υπαρχει προβλεψη στη μπουτονιερα.....

----------

